# another year of manufacture question



## scottp8113 (Jul 27, 2007)

got a model 10/m&p that was very old i believe

serial is 422170

thanks in advance!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't have a book on S&W prices but you could go over to this site and them guys will help you out. http://smith-wessonforum.com/eve Good luck.


----------



## scottp8113 (Jul 27, 2007)

i'm not looking for a price on it, just a year of production, thanks though i'll check that site


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

I trust that the revolver does not have model 10 marked on it. if it does you are missing a letter in front of the serial number.If it is a long action it is a M&P model 1905 4th change made from 1915 at serial # 241704 to 999999 in 1942. to bring it down closer serials 500000-630000 were 1927- 1930 heat treating cylinders began at serial 316648
in the early 1920s. S&W did not ship revolvers in serial number order. The only positive way to get an exact ship date is to request a history letter at $30.oo I would guess it would be in the 1924-1925 I hope this helps Jim


----------

